
Disabling npm's progress bar yields a 2x npm install speed - wanda
https://twitter.com/gavinjoyce/status/691773956144119808/photo/1
======
1337p337
Unfortunate that it's just a link to an image on Twitter, but not entirely
surprising. Kicking off a thread to manage stdio is the usual solution, since
even polling requires a syscall, which requires memory to change hands, which
bumps latency some.

